

IE8 vs. IE6: Rise of the new machine - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/ie8-vs-ie6-rise-of-the-new-machine

======
bdfh42
My reading of the graph is that the IE6 attrition rate is pretty near constant
and seemingly unaffected by the launch of IE8. IE8 is growing at roughly the
same rate that IE7 is decreasing - what one might expect if you think about
the demographics.

Windows user who like new things are switching to IE8. The "rump" will
probably wait until they upgrade their PC and get a later OS pre-installed.

I notice that you might need to right click on the graph and select "View
Image" to see the right hand edge where all teh action is - it looked OK in my
RSS feed....

